# Seapointer weeks accepted for RCI deposit



## drguy (Aug 4, 2008)

I was able to deposit my 2009 and 2010 Seapointer weeks today.  The sale has not been completed, so I will probably cancel it now that I can exchange the weeks with RCI.
Guy


----------



## Diane (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you do it online or by telephone?  After Seapointer was dropped by 
RCI I was still able to deposit online, but the deposit would later be reversed.  Suggest you wait a while before cancelling the sale.

Diane


----------



## drguy (Aug 4, 2008)

I deposited online.  Usually I get an error message when I try to deposit.  I'll see if it does go through.  It seems almost too good to be true, so it's good to read your experience.
Guy


----------



## rhonda (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you already paid your 2009 and 2010 levies?  Even when Seapointer was openly welcomed by RCI I had to pay the estimated levies before spacebanking ...?

BTW:  I'm hoping smooth sailing for your deposits!  Hope it works out for you ... and later for me


----------



## drguy (Aug 4, 2008)

No, I have not paid the levies.  They have always allowed me to deposit 2 years in advance.
Guy


----------



## king1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't read too much into being able to deposit with RCI.  They will let(even encourage!) me to deposit weeks that have been sold for two years.  Just because you can deposit doesn't mean the resort will verify ownership and fees paid.


----------



## tlsbooks (Aug 4, 2008)

According to RCI online, I can deposit my future timeshare weeks even though I converted to DRI points in January.  I can also (supposedly) deposit my 2008 and 2009 weeks which were already banked ages ago through the resort and used to exchange.

In other words...I don't think the online option is terribly up to date.  Now whether they catch it before you exchange......


----------



## drguy (Aug 12, 2008)

The deposits were rejected due to non-payment of MF's this year.  Otherwise, RCI says that they are now accepting Seapointer deposits.
Not sure I believe them, but anyone who still owns there and is current might try and see what happens.
Guy


----------



## anthmara (Aug 12, 2008)

I just deposited my 2009 week. I paid Ina and 2 days later she gave me a confirmation number. I then contact RCI, and gave them the number firstresorts gave me and rci stated I should be able to trade within 3 to 5 days no problem. I was lucky regarding 2008 I deposited it in advance and it has been confirmed by rci

I have to say rci is so helpful. Its hard for me to understand why first resort or seapointer will not deposit and confirm the payments with rci like they did a year ago.


----------



## anthmara (Aug 12, 2008)

So far I am so glad everything is getting back to normal


----------



## chap7 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can you provide the email address for Ina?  Thanks. :whoopie:


----------



## rhonda (Aug 19, 2008)

"Ina Taljaard" <inat@firstresorts.co.za>

My current status:  I've deposited my 2009 week via RCI's website; paid my estimated levy for 2009 and have received confirmation of payment from Ina.  I forwarded the confirmation to "thespecialists@rci.com" to complete the deposit process and am waiting.


----------



## chap7 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for the email address and update.  Now let's see if they trade the same.


----------



## Eds (Aug 20, 2008)

*Seapointer*

What were the fees for this year.  Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 2BR.  Paid ZA.R 2323.35 for 2008 and 2671.85 estimated for 2009.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 21, 2008)

My 2009 Seapointer week is now available in my RCI account!  WHOO-HOO!!


----------



## Monty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Seapointer being accepted per First Resorts*

Ina Tiajaard from First Resorts responded to my question if RCI is accepting deposits... See below email from her:

Space banking procedures for Seapointer
We have been informed by RCI that the suspension has been withdrawn and that owners can once again spacebank their weeks. This does not apply to weeks that have already passed.

Kindly also refer to RCI Terms and conditions page 81 of the RCI Resort Directory.
5c)” Levies and membership fees must be up to date before you deposit (RCI reserves the right to cancel your confirmation if levies are not paid at your home resort)

Once the levies are paid the shareholder needs to obtain a levy clearance code from First Resorts which he / she needs to forward to RCI SOUTH AFRICA together with his / her space banking request. Space banking must be done by the shareholder directly with RCI

RCI email address FOR INTERNATIONAL SHAREHOLDERS thespecialists@rci.com 

RCI email address FOR LOCAL SHAREHOLDERS
allspacebankings@rci.co.za telephone 011 2581000

CAN ANYBODY CONFIRM HER EMAIL??


----------



## rhonda (Aug 22, 2008)

Monty,

My Seapointer 2009 week was available for trade in my RCI account as of this past Thursday morning.   My actions were:
Deposit the week through my RCI account.
Send payment to Ina (using the Credit Card Facility form by fax or email)
Forward confirmation information sent by Ina to "thespecialists@rci.com"
Check my RCI account -- Voila!
In all, it took about a week.


----------



## grest (Aug 23, 2008)

Having sold my unit, I am wondering how strongly they trade now.  Can anyone do some kind of comparison or search to get an idea?
Connie


----------



## Eds (Aug 24, 2008)

rhonda said:


> "Ina Taljaard" <inat@firstresorts.co.za>
> 
> My current status:  I've deposited my 2009 week via RCI's website; paid my estimated levy for 2009 and have received confirmation of payment from Ina.  I forwarded the confirmation to "thespecialists@rci.com" to complete the deposit process and am waiting.



Have sent two emails one :
The following message to <inat@firstresorts.co.za> was undeliverable.
The following message to <info@firstresorts.co.za> was undeliverable.

Have you a phone number so that I can reach them.  THANKS


----------



## drguy (Aug 24, 2008)

grest said:


> Having sold my unit, I am wondering how strongly they trade now.  Can anyone do some kind of comparison or search to get an idea?
> Connie



I still have a pending 2009 week I can search with and it exchanges quite well; better than my WorldMark week.
Guy


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm wondering what has happened that RCI is now accepting it again?   Have they made any changes?


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 25, 2008)

I got my letter/bill and said they are now ok to bank again.

I think I haven't paid in 2 years ?  

Guess this is a move to increase cash flow. :annoyed: 

Now time to pay and trade.


----------



## The Big Dawg (Aug 28, 2008)

*Seapointer & RCI*

I received verification of my 2008 week having been paid from Seapointer forwarded it to RCI and Spacebanked the week.  Had it verified by RCI by return email and just went online to check it.  It shows on my RCI account.

I now plan to pay my 2009 fees and do the same.


----------



## Monty (Aug 28, 2008)

*Seapointer 2008 week*

I haven't paid for my 2008 levies either.  

Ina is telling us we have 2008 levies due but no week is showing with RCI to deposit.  So where did it go?   Anybody have any ideas?

My 2009/2010 is showing but not 2008???   Please help


----------



## BondGuy (Sep 20, 2008)

Monty said:


> I haven't paid for my 2008 levies either.
> 
> Ina is telling us we have 2008 levies due but no week is showing with RCI to deposit.  So where did it go?   Anybody have any ideas?
> 
> My 2009/2010 is showing but not 2008???   Please help



What week do you own?  If the check-in date was on or before Aug 28 then the 2008 week has expired unused.  If your check-in date is in the balance of this year suggest you deposit ASAP, either with RCI or DAE or ???.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Sep 27, 2008)

has anyone tried to deposit lately?


----------



## usgal (Sep 28, 2008)

I am a newby,  But I have Seapointer and I got a letter saying that I have to deposit thru Seapointer.  I asked at RCI and it did not work.  Plan on doing it tomarrow.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 5, 2008)

Is anyone who previously was seeking to sell their Seapointer week to Cape Escape, but now finds that RCI is accepting exchange weeks again, cancelling with Cape Escapes?  I manage a week for one of my colleagues.  Since we've been waiting since January to sell the week, only to no avail, the plan is now to keep Seapointer and exchange via RCI.  Is this good advice?   I must say that the Seapointer traded very well with RCI the last few years.
Thanks.


----------



## philemer (Oct 5, 2008)

hajjah said:


> Is anyone who previously was seeking to sell their Seapointer week to Cape Escape, but now finds that RCI is accepting exchange weeks again, cancelling with Cape Escapes?  I manage a week for one of my colleagues.  Since we've been waiting since January to sell the week, only to no avail, the plan is now to keep Seapointer and exchange via RCI.  Is this good advice?   I must say that the Seapointer traded very well with RCI the last few years.
> Thanks.



My Seapointer unit was only an average trader. I got decent trades but not awesome trades. I'd dump if it were me. I did sell mine in 2006.


----------

